# *new* Fenix UC40 rechargeable light



## kj2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fenix will announce this light tomorrow (22 August). But I already found some info on the internet 
(Price; €84,90 )































So it looks like it will have that instant strobe, what many of us wanted


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice, would like to see it in a hand to get an idea on size. I suoopse I need one of these too!


----------



## hayhomeno (Aug 21, 2013)

whats the point of rechargeable small lights?
you get no water resistant and I can charge my 18650 myself 4 at a time.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 21, 2013)

hayhomeno said:


> whats the point of rechargeable small lights?
> you get no water resistant and I can charge my 18650 myself 4 at a time.



It has a IPX-8 rating.


----------



## njet212 (Aug 21, 2013)

Love head and tail cap design but not the knurling on the body, look's like budget light.


----------



## Grizzly22 (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-uc40/

From the link, release date expected August 31st.


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 21, 2013)

i like the color tone


----------



## hayhomeno (Aug 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> It has a IPX-8 rating.


ok, but I still dont get the idea of rechargable small light.
If it is a big light with a separate battery pack or use 4 18650 then rechargeable can be a convenience but why small lights?


----------



## Norm (Aug 21, 2013)

hayhomeno said:


> ok, but I still dont get the idea of rechargable small light.
> If it is a big light with a separate battery pack or use 4 18650 then rechargeable can be a convenience but why small lights?


For a non enthusiast user, there is no need to purchase a charger, they can buy just the flashlight without buying extra gear, the flashlight is all they need.

Norm


----------



## jay_rush (Aug 21, 2013)

WHAT!!? i says on the battery pic " can only be recharged when fenix ARB-L1S batteries are used" and that your can use other types of batteries also... DA faQ!?!?! if thats true i will never buy another fenix light again..


----------



## Ishango (Aug 22, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> WHAT!!? i says on the battery pic " can only be recharged when fenix ARB-L1S batteries are used" and that your can use other types of batteries also... DA faQ!?!?! if thats true i will never buy another fenix light again..



Yes, the internal charging mechanism only supports the ARB-L1S battery they supply with the light. It's a flashlight, not a charger for different battery formats.

I think it's a great idea. Most rechargeable lights have an internal battery which cannot be replaced at all. Which makes it hard to use for Law Enforcement/ Camping/ Survival or any other moment you might want to be able to switch batteries for instance without the means to charge the light. This one can be replaced with a 18650 which you can charge yourself or even primary CR123A's. You have the benefits of a rechargeable light with the benefit of an ordinary light which allows battery replacement.

Interesting light, thanks for the heads up kj2!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a nice light, but it isn't a must have light for me.
Can be a light for someone who isn't that into 18650-batteries. Charging is simple, and no need to buy a charger.


----------



## holylight (Aug 22, 2013)

Depend how small is this light to make it its selling point cause have a lager p25 with higher lm and throw and usb rechargeable.


----------



## mmjsport (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the light will be around the same size of a PD35/32. I actually think this light is a great value and product. It's going to appeal to a lot of new buyers since they don't need to worry about 18650s or cr123. You can just charge it and your good to go. I can't wait for the reviews and tests.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 22, 2013)

Definitely for non-flashlight people.
For the lumens output, the throw is pretty low.
2 hours runtime is about right with an 18650, but it that an accumulated runtime?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 22, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> Definitely for non-flashlight people.
> For the lumens output, the throw is pretty low.



Are you suggesting that throw is always desired? I do truck inspections for work, and I often use a PD32UE (which also has a 6000cd rating). It has a very large hotspot, and it is excellent for my application. Just because it is not a thrower, does not mean it isn't a good light. 

I agree it isn't ideal for flashaholics, because we already have plenty of cells, DMMs, and chargers - and we don't want to settle for 2600 mAh cells in our brand new lights. No argument there.

The runtime on turbo is unimpressive, though, even with a 2600 mAh cell. The PD32UE I have is rated for 2 hours 40 minutes at 400 lumens, and that is with a neutral white LED. Not saying it is bad, but it is nothing special...the PD32UE is just all around a better light, in my opinion.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 22, 2013)

I love all the "non flashaholic" garbage. Love flashlights, and I love the idea of having one that I can recharge straight from my Goal Zero panels. Not having to bring an extra stupid charger in an already filled bag (anyone who hikes knows that EVERY ounce adds up).

And as noted.. throw isn't the be all, end all. In the field and on a trail, a good mix of flood and throw is good.. seeing 200m down the path is no good if you don't see the root 2 feet in front of you...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds like something uninformed consumers will leave plugged in their car all the time and then complain when the battery doesn't last "long enough".


----------



## gonzapi (Aug 22, 2013)

good job Fenix


----------



## Beckler (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems this should make a good bike light, having a battery indicator and usb for easy charge at work.


----------



## PANGES (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems like this would be a great gift light for parents, friends, etc. I want to get my parents more powerful lights, but I know they won't want to deal with 18650's, etc etc.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks interesting to me. I'm not going to buy one for the reasons mentioned here already (have my own charger and batteries, etc.), but it does keep things nice and simple. Maybe for frequent travelers this light would also be nice because you get the capability of an 18650 without having to bring along a separate charger and multimeter. Although how well can you trust this type of charger? I'd probably check the voltage all the time anyway.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 22, 2013)

Great Christmas present for non Flashaholics that you want to give a quality light to.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTdSiMFlU14


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 23, 2013)

Considering it has as well a charger and battery included and still the opportunity to use common 18650 and CR123s I think this is really a priceworthy light!


----------



## mmjsport (Aug 23, 2013)

I think this is a fantastic light for the money.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 23, 2013)

hayhomeno said:


> whats the point of rechargeable small lights?
> you get no water resistant and I can charge my 18650 myself 4 at a time.



A USB recharging feature can actually be handy, when out in the field. I have two 4-bay (Nitecore i4) chargers for my 18650 batteries, but generally am not EDCing them with me - but a micro-USB charging cable (for my Nitecore P25) - yes, all the time, in the same small nylon case as I use to carry my spare lithium ion exteneral battery and cable to charge my iPhone, if necessary.

At 450 lumens, it does seem a bit underpowered, though, for a single 18650 battery-operated light (as compared to their PD35, for instance). Maybe the next version of this light will offer higher output and a similar run time, along with the new charging feature they're touting.

As far as I know, all Fenix lights are IP-X certified - are they not?


----------



## david57strat (Aug 23, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> WHAT!!? i says on the battery pic " can only be recharged when fenix ARB-L1S batteries are used" and that your can use other types of batteries also... DA faQ!?!?! if thats true i will never buy another fenix light again..




I agree. My (Nitecore) is at home, in-light charging any 18650 battery. It shouldn't be necessary to keep the charging mechanism on a 18650 light _so _proprietary, that only their own specially-modified battery would be compatible. That's a big turn-off for me, aside from the low output of the light, itself (compared to other Fenix lights in similar price ranges).

For someone too lazy to buy a good 18650 charger, or who doesn't want to be bothered with the extra expense, I suppose this would be a draw; but for me, it's a deal-breaker, insofar as purchasing this particular model.

Don't get me wrong. I am not slamming Fenix. I own ten of their lights (in the E, PD, and TK Series), and I love every one of them. This one just doesn't float my boat, and I would be inclined to wait a while, until they design a version that accepts standard 18650 batteries, to keep my charging options, open. 

So...I'm saying no to the UC40...but I still want a TK75.... 

On a side note, *when are Fenix going to design their CR123 lights with a working voltage range wide enough to accommodate 16340 batteries, as well*? Not everyone likes dumping hundreds of dollars into primary batteries, you know. 

Just a thought....


----------



## bram005 (Aug 26, 2013)

Fenix UC40 is for me one of the best flashlights ever, never thought i would get this flashlight but easy carry easy usage and easy loading!


----------



## Beckler (Aug 26, 2013)

hivoltage said:


> Great Christmas present for non Flashaholics that you want to give a quality light to.



I think this is a great point. It makes for a no-nonsense light that works like any other gadget that people are used to. Not everyone is a flashlight trekkie like those on this forum.


----------



## youlight (Sep 3, 2013)

more than a rechargeable flashlight, I think it is a good idea for outdoorman.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm... This honestly could be a PERFECT gift light to get people into high lumen / high power flashlights. Or at least be a gift light that does that without people being overwhelmed by new lithium-ion batts and chargers they aren't used to. I got my dad a Fenix E25 recently and he is blown away by how powerful/throwy it is for just a 2aa light. This would be a step up from that even and would be really easy for anyone to charge and maintain.

Heck... I really want one now  I love that they give you the whole package so you don't have to worry about the battery or being able to usb charge when not using a computer.

I'll say it again... amazing gift light. It kind of is like a direct upgrade to a E25 actually as it's also a single rubber electronic switch light. Except the tail opens on the UC40.


----------



## Wavelength (Sep 11, 2013)

Definitely has advantages. I'm ordering one for my truck. I can charge it off the same charger as my cellphone, so don't have to worry about keeping another charger around, or about taking it out of the truck to charge it then forgetting to put it back in. Keeps things simple.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 11, 2013)

Wavelength said:


> Definitely has advantages. I'm ordering one for my truck. I can charge it off the same charger as my cellphone, so don't have to worry about keeping another charger around, or about taking it out of the truck to charge it then forgetting to put it back in. Keeps things simple.



Exactly... You can explain it to somebody who knows nothing about flashlights like this:

'IT USES 18650 BATTERIES AND THE LATEST XP-G2 LED..."

or like this:

'IT'S SUPER FREAKING BRIGHT AND YOU CAN CHARGE IT JUST LIKE YOU CHARGE YOUR PHONE!"

*EASY PEASY LEMON SQUEEZY* FOLKS.... We all love the super high tech stuff here, but sometimes you forget that simplicity of design and consideration for actual use and/or users is huge. This type of light is something my mom could use and she is basically computer/electronics illiterate. I could never see her messing around with 18650's and chargers etc. and doing everything properly.

*EDIT:* I will say as an addendum that you definitely should inform people about proper use of lithium-ion and single use lithium cells even with a light like this. The fact that it can be used with primaries still could be of concern. Just make sure people know not to do dumb stuff like put a nearly dead cr123 in with a brand new one for example.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked up a UC40 today from my local shop. Once it's done charging I will post a few photos and beam shots. 

Having never owned a Fenix E25, E35 or E50, the single side clicky interface will take a little getting used to.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 17, 2013)

This isn't the most scientific of photo sets, though I did lock the exposure of my iPhone camera for the beam shots. 

Low






Medium





High





Turbo





With PD32 Ultimate Edition





In hand





LED & reflector





Micro USB port and charging indicator


----------



## regulation (Sep 18, 2013)

WOW, looks like it has a quite large hotspot! I like that!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 18, 2013)

regulation said:


> WOW, looks like it has a quite large hotspot! I like that!



That's what I was thinking too. It even appears the photo was taken at a pretty close distance, likely confirming this. I like it! 

....aaaaaaaand we finally have a TAIL STANDING light again from FENIX??


----------



## martinaee (Sep 19, 2013)

markr6 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. It even appears the photo was taken at a pretty close distance, likely confirming this. I like it!
> 
> ....aaaaaaaand we finally have a TAIL STANDING light again from FENIX??



A lot of their recent lights can tailstand: E25, E50, E35, and now this. I would like to see them make some again similar to the original LD20 that had a tailcap and could stand.


----------



## Enterich (Oct 4, 2013)

My question is this: couldn't they make this so that it simply used _and_ charged 18650 batteries, lose the Fenix ARB-L1S battery, just keep it simple with 2 battery types. That way it's a USB 18650 charger.

If this can't be done for whatever reason, Fenix should at least make the ARB-L1S battery available as an optional accessory.

Otherwise, you'll be buying a separate 18650 charger and batteries at some point down the line. Like when the ARB-L1S battery is dead.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 4, 2013)

You can buy the ARB-L1S by itself. They introduced that battery as an option to buy a spare with the Fenix RC10 rechargeable light. That's their "duty" style light that comes with a wall-mount charging system or car dock etc. 

If you look at the specs the ARB-L1S has the same capacity as the ARB-L2 18650's they sell (I have two of those in my E50), but they differ in that the ARB-L1S has a plastic "barrier" on at least one of the sides which allows a specific circuit connection to be made to actually charge the light. I think it comes down to the way the charging actually happens in the light vs in other lights that have the ability to charge in light.

For somebody who's read more on the UC40 is it even safe to ATTEMPT to charge normal 18650's in the light or does it prevent this all together because of the design.

Anyway, the UC40 comes with the battery and you can buy another for less than 20 dollars so it doesn't seem like an issue for me even if you use it THAT much so that eventually you'd need another. Keep in mind it takes a long long time to literally use an 18650 to death


----------



## celler (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a UC40 and the documentation indicates that it will only recharge the ARB-L1S by design. This is easy to do as the ARB-L1S has both positive and negative terminals at each end. Thus, it does not matter which end you stick into the light first. I suspect that Fenix's thinking is two fold. First, they want to sell their ARB-L1S battery which I think is a good cell. Second, with all the variations in quality of 18650 batteries, protected and non-protected cells, and the tendency of improperly charged cells or damaged cells to fail in a somewhat "explosive" manner, Fenix wanted some control over each element of the charging process.

I also have the RC10 and RC15 which use the same ARB-L1S battery and now the RC40 can act as an emergency charger for the other two lights.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 5, 2013)

^ Yeah this gets back to why I was saying this is such an amazing gift light. Fenix made those arb-l1s batteries basically foolproof so if you give it to someone and maybe get them a second spare battery for the long term future you know they aren't going to screw things up and hurt themselves or start a fire


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 6, 2013)

This looks like an interesting light, except for the proprietary battery. I like the idea of charging the battery inside of the light with a USB charger, or from a laptop. It also can be charged by a portable battery pack. This could end up on my wish list depending how much an extra battery would cost. It is also interesting that Nitecore makes a light that does all this (MH25), charges a standard 18650, is brighter (at least for 3 minutes!), cheaper, but gets little to no mention here on the forum. I bought one about a month ago and posted a question about it, but never got a response. It has been packed up ready to go back to REI, but maybe I will give it another try. I was going to swap it for a Fenix PD35, but I may give it another look!


----------



## martinaee (Oct 6, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> This looks like an interesting light, except for the proprietary battery. I like the idea of charging the battery inside of the light with a USB charger, or from a laptop. It also can be charged by a portable battery pack. This could end up on my wish list depending how much an extra battery would cost. It is also interesting that Nitecore makes a light that does all this (MH25), charges a standard 18650, is brighter (at least for 3 minutes!), cheaper, but gets little to no mention here on the forum. I bought one about a month ago and posted a question about it, but never got a response. It has been packed up ready to go back to REI, but maybe I will give it another try. I was going to swap it for a Fenix PD35, but I may give it another look!



That Nitecore series uses xm-l's though don't they? This UC40 will have good throw without needing a very large head using the xp-g2. And at over 400 lumens it will have a nice big bright hotspot with plenty of spill. The spare batteries for it are under 20 bucks too.


----------



## Enterich (Oct 9, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> It is also interesting that Nitecore makes a light that does all this (MH25), charges a standard 18650, is brighter (at least for 3 minutes!), cheaper, but gets little to no mention here on the forum.



I think Fenix should have done this with this torch. Supply it with the ARB-L2 18650 battery, and allow it to charge whatever 18650s people want if they are 'pro' enough to handle a different battery. If they are worried about people using random unprotected cells, simply write in a disclaimer saying that it may affect warranty, fires may happen etc.

I think 3 battery types is confusing for the newbie, thus undermining its idiot-proofing.

A future fenix flashlight I'd like to see would be roughly the size of the UC40, charge 18650s, and maybe able to back-charge to USB devices.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 7, 2013)

I just ordered two UC40 as a christmas present for family members.
Thanks all for your comments.

EDIT: I wonder why some people here mention that it can stands on its tail, whereas it seems can not. Some clarification regarding this would be nice.


----------



## BarryP (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you think this would make a good bike light when strapped to your handle bars? I like versatile lights that you can EDC and slap it on your bike.
Thanx,
-Barry


----------



## markr6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tapis said:


> I just ordered two UC40 as a christmas present for family members.
> Thanks all for your comments.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder why some people here mention that it can stands on its tail, whereas it seems can not. Some clarification regarding this would be nice.



That would be my fault. I was certain from looking at the photos. There are two flat spots on the end so I assumed it would stand. I can't confirm this from any reviews.


----------



## celler (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a UC40, it definitely tail stands so long as you place the rubber cover over the USB port. I like this flashlight to keep in my car and for travel as I can easily recharge it using micro USB chargers that I keep in the car and in my travel bag.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Feb 1, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the Ultimate Edition version of the UC40? I can't seem to find a thread about it. I've been meaning to get a flashlight that can be charged via micro USB (since I have a bunch of those chargers at home, work, and in my car), but I'd like to read more user experience feedback on this before pulling the trigger.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sh3ngLong said:


> Has anyone gotten the Ultimate Edition version of the UC40? I can't seem to find a thread about it. I've been meaning to get a flashlight that can be charged via micro USB (since I have a bunch of those chargers at home, work, and in my car), but I'd like to read more user experience feedback on this before pulling the trigger.



It should be the same light, only with a higher output.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It should be the same light, only with a higher output.


+1. It looks like the main differences are:
1. The brighter turbo - and probably a steeper step-down.
2. The way outputs are spaced.
3. The 3400 mAh battery instead of a 2600 one.
4. Overall shorter runtimes due to higher brightness on nearly all modes.

IMHO, going from 10 to 110 lumens is not the best choice but it depends what you use the light for.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I'm just going to go for the Nitecore P25.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe you should wait for the UC45...


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Feb 1, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Maybe you should wait for the UC45...



Thanks, just saw Fenix's 2014 Catalog after you mentioned the UC45. Looks good. I guess I can wait a bit.


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 2, 2014)

The entire package is compact. The light, and the charger. That's great if you're carrying it around with you. Not everyone is able to carry spare batteries and a larger charger. This light, and it's charger are as small as a two cell 18650 charger. That in itself makes it an interesting light. You can charge it at your desk at work, or in your car or plugged into a Goal Zero or other solar panel, or your laptop. This is great if you're having to travel light. Bring one charger for your phone and light, and if you're flying someplace these won't get you looked at as hard when they are in your carry on.
It's not a throw light, but a 50 meter flood. That has it's uses too.


----------



## adept1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My wife got me the UC40 UE for an anniversary present :twothumbs It's the first Fenix light I've had in a long time and something I would have never bought myself. I love it though!

Here's my thoughts:


It's really very bright with a very large hotspot. I think it's brighter than any of my P60 lights - even the ones using 5a drop ins. A real flood monster!
It's pretty cool being able to charge it easily at my nightstand or car and easily see when it's at full charge.
I have tested it with normal 18650 batteries and they work too (actually the Fenix battery is a modified 18650).
Well-spaced brightness levels.
Attractive finish and knurling - high quality build typical of Fenix.

My only complaint about this light is the button. I have difficulty locating it in the dark. Maybe I'll get used to it. Otherwise this light has become my go-to light for the home.

-adept1

p.s. I'm thinking about trying 2x 18350 in it. Will it ?


----------



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the UC40 will run at 420 lumens before it goes into overheat protection and drops down to 160 Lumens?

Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2014)

Blue Sky said:


> Does anyone know how long the UC40 will run at 420 lumens before it goes into overheat protection and drops down to 160 Lumens?
> 
> Thanks.



(Normally) only the highest-mode has a step-down. All the other modes should run as long the battery can provide the power.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> (Normally) only the highest-mode has a step-down. All the other modes should run as long the battery can provide the power.



Yes, that is true and that's why I asked the question. 420 is the highest setting and according to the owners manual, it will kick down to 160 due to heat. I'm wondering how long it takes for that to happen. Seems a shame that it has to drop all the way down to 160, but if it doesn't happen for 30 minutes or so that is plenty of time and this would be a nice light to have.


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2014)

Blue Sky said:


> Yes, that is true and that's why I asked the question. 420 is the highest setting and according to the owners manual, it will kick down to 160 due to heat. I'm wondering how long it takes for that to happen. Seems a shame that it has to drop all the way down to 160, but if it doesn't happen for 30 minutes or so that is plenty of time and this would be a nice light to have.



If the manual doesn't say it is limited to, for example: 5 minutes, then the circumstances matter. How warm is it outside? Active air flowing passing the light? Is the light in hand, or laying somewhere? All that sort of things can matter than. I prefer temperature-control over time-control.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> If the manual doesn't say it is limited to, for example: 5 minutes, then the circumstances matter. How warm is it outside? Active air flowing passing the light? Is the light in hand, or laying somewhere? All that sort of things can matter than. I prefer temperature-control over time-control.



And that is precisely why I asked the question:



> Does anyone know how long the UC40 will run at 420 lumens before it goes into overheat protection and drops down to 160 Lumens?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm looking for people that have experience with using the light in various situations so it will help determine when the drop in lumens will occur. That is what makes these forums so valuable. We can seek the assistance of those people who have used a particular product and gain valuable feedback from them. So please share your experiences with this light if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 7, 2014)

Blue Sky said:


> Does anyone know how long the UC40 will run at 420 lumens before it goes into overheat protection and drops down to 160 Lumens?
> 
> Thanks.




Anyone? Sure would be nice to get a decent guesstimate.


----------



## alligaitor (May 14, 2014)

Blue Sky said:


> Anyone? Sure would be nice to get a decent guesstimate.



I just got a UC40 (not Ultimate edition) and used it on a 65 min bike ride. I ran it at 420 lumens 99% of the ride, except for when I was experimenting with the different brightness settings. It didn't drop down at all. The air temp was about 70 degrees and I averaged 10 mph, so the breeze may have helped cool it.


----------



## newbie66 (May 16, 2014)

If there is no drop down in this UC40, then that means even the ultimate edition will have no drop down at 950 lumens!! Woohoo!

Of course, that is not possible. The light would go into meltdown for certain...


----------



## Blue Sky (May 22, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the feedback. The manual and review videos said 3 minutes for the UE. That's why I shied away from the UE and since I never got any info on the regular UC 40 I went with one that didnt have a drop down.


----------



## daffie (May 28, 2014)

Blue Sky said:


> Anyone? Sure would be nice to get a decent guesstimate.



I did a test just yesterday with my UC40UE. It ran for 3h15m on 400 lumens before it dropped down to 110. That was on an 80-90% full charge.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2014)

I made some videos of the UC40.
I'm impressed, the manufacturer declares "only" 6000 cd but the throw is great 
The spot is really big, I did not expect this from UC40 XP-G2 :thumbsup:
I found a good lifetime of the battery, looks good even heat management


----------



## Stefano (Jul 5, 2014)

I made a review of UC40 (sorry, only Italian) 
Great flashlight ! 
Maybe tomorrow I add more photos

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8463

or short URL: http://goo.gl/8UGl6i


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2014)

Improved Fenix UC40 review




Added many photos and videos
http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8463 (Warning: pic heavy)


----------



## luminari (Oct 22, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> This looks like an interesting light, except for the proprietary battery. I like the idea of charging the battery inside of the light with a USB charger, or from a laptop. It also can be charged by a portable battery pack. This could end up on my wish list depending how much an extra battery would cost. It is also interesting that Nitecore makes a light that does all this (MH25), charges a standard 18650, is brighter (at least for 3 minutes!), cheaper, but gets little to no mention here on the forum. I bought one about a month ago and posted a question about it, but never got a response. It has been packed up ready to go back to REI, but maybe I will give it another try. I was going to swap it for a Fenix PD35, but I may give it another look!



Brilliant, Mikekoz! I agree on all counts... who wants a proprietary battery that probably won't exist 3-5 years from now? 18650's get better all the time, and I'm not confident Fenix can keep up.

Of course, Fenix wants to be the Hewlett-Packard inkjet model for batteries where you need to buy their overpriced cells if you want in-light charging.

I've cancelled my UC40 order and just ordered up the MH25!


----------



## martinaee (Oct 22, 2014)

Well to be fair they just came out with the UC35 which CAN charge any 18650s. I have no doubt the UC40 is a great light and honestly it probably doesn't matter to people who have it (just buy a spare backup battery and keep it charged but don't use it much).

The big light makers are working out the kinks of making lights that can internally charge ANY 18650s and it's almost there now apparently.


----------

